# Change serpentine belt on 3.2L eos



## mciresi (Aug 6, 2012)

Ok... How do I do this? The write up in the 3.2 forum does not seem to apply to the eos. How do I access the belt and what is the best way to get the tensioner off as it has some crazy bit in it. Any advice or diy info would be great. Thanks. 

2007 Volkswagen EOS 3.2L V6


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

The Bentley Manual is the definitive reference I believe

http://www.bentleypublishers.com/vo...ion/vw-eos-repair-manual-2007-2009-ebahn.html

It's a DVD ROM and it requires Windows XP. It will not run natively in Windows 7 or Windows 8, but will run fine in the Windows XP VM that comes with the professional version..


----------



## mciresi (Aug 6, 2012)

Is there any idea of how to do it that won't cost me money to get right now? I dropped all my money on the parts. 

2007 Volkswagen EOS 3.2L V6


----------



## I haz cheezeburgerz (Aug 8, 2008)

you have to insert a bolt in the belt tensioner to release the tension, then pull the belt out and replace, then remove the bolt from the tensioner


----------



## mciresi (Aug 6, 2012)

This tensioner doesn't have a place to put a bolt. It's completely different than any 3.2l tensioner I've seen from my research. It's also held on by a random triple square bit. 

2007 Volkswagen EOS 3.2L V6


----------



## mciresi (Aug 6, 2012)

mciresi said:


> This tensioner doesn't have a place to put a bolt. It's completely different than any 3.2l tensioner I've seen from my research. It's also held on by a random triple square bit.
> 
> 2007 Volkswagen EOS 3.2L V6


Ok, so I was able to do this today miraculously by myself with no help from the internet that appears to pretend the 2007 3.2L EOS never existed. If anyone has any questions or needs help changing the serpentine belt and tensioner on one of these vehicles feel free to message me as it is a bitch. And by the way disregard any diagrams for routing of the belt you see, they are all wrong.


----------



## mciresi (Aug 6, 2012)

Oh, and only way to release tension from the tensioner is to take a wrench and crank it to the left as hard as you possibly can. Then slip a pin into the tensioner hole to hold it. You'll quickly learn that you can't do this while it's in the car because you'll never get the leverage or be able to slip the pin in. So I had to take in out, put it in a vice and do it. Then once you reinstall and run belt use a pair of vice grips to pull the pin out, which will take a while with all the pressure. Good thing is I only had to do this three times to finally get the right route for the belt. 

2007 Volkswagen EOS 3.2L V6


----------



## EOS VR6 (Dec 28, 2018)

I just went through the same thing as mcresi on our 2007 EOS 3.2 VR6. I searched everywhere online and found no help. Because of this, I shot this video while I did the job that allows everyone in the future who comes here to understand how to do it. The video shows you where everything is and how to do it. The video I shot is here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f7F7X5RxM08&t=12s We have the 3.2 VR6 but I believe it's similar on the 2.0. The tensioner on our 3.2 VR6 is very different than on the older 2.8 VR6 that went in older VWs which there are tons of DIY videos on. Totally different. It has a triple square as I explain in the video and has a pin you need to pull out, put in a vice, just as mcresi explained in his last post. Replacing the idler pulleys and tensioner was easy. The hard part was putting the belt back on. It's really a 2 person job, but I was by myself so I had to put the wrench on the tensioner and apply pressure to it, while with my other hand reach under the car and put the belt around the last pulley. 

For some reason even now when you google it, my video won't show up as a result, I guess because it's so new not enough people have clicked on it yet.


----------



## mciresi (Aug 6, 2012)

Welcome to my hell sir. I just had to replace the belt again and this time off pure memory I knocked it out in 45 minutes everywhere from removing the tire and wheel well to removing the old destroyed belt and replacing the new one. I used the same method in the tensioner. Big ass wrench and I cranked it and pull the belt on the last pulley with the other hand. Nice work and hopefully that video stays around for a while. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Blade3562 (Aug 17, 2012)

You guys were working to hard to do this lol. Only takes about 10-15 min. Only tools needed are a 16mm wrench or socket and M12 triple square. You don't have to remove wheels or jack anything up! Process is identical to a MkV R32.

Place the 16mm wrench on the tensioner an rotate it towards the back of the car until the little holes line up
Stick either a small bolt or drill bit in the holes to keep the tension off
Remove the belt(remembering the routing)
Remove the bolt holding the tensioner (M12 triple square)
Install new tensioner
Install new belt
Place wrench on tensioner rotate slightly towards back of car
Remove pin from tensioner
Done

Found this thread after typing my experience :laugh: It includes pics and a few extra steps.


----------



## mciresi (Aug 6, 2012)

Blade3562 said:


> You guys were working to hard to do this lol. Only takes about 10-15 min. Only tools needed are a 16mm wrench or socket and M12 triple square. You don't have to remove wheels or jack anything up! Process is identical to a MkV R32.
> 
> Place the 16mm wrench on the tensioner an rotate it towards the back of the car until the little holes line up
> Stick either a small bolt or drill bit in the holes to keep the tension off
> ...


Not on the 3.2L EOS. If you don't take the wheel off you aren't routing the belt. Promise you 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Blade3562 (Aug 17, 2012)

I did it on mine last year without taking anything off lol. I wish I remember how I fed it. It was a tight squeeze. Might be all the years of wiring and Mk1 engine bay work coming into play :laugh:


----------

